# Heavy squats, bad back



## event462 (Mar 9, 2014)

So here's my question guys. I'm finally getting my strength back but my back is giving me issues. I have a couple of bulging disk in my lower back and whenever I start getting around 400lbs, I feel my back start to act up...fast. The other issue I have is since I work out at Planet fitness they don't even have a squat rack, just a smith machine and a couple other things for legs. What should I do? I love doing heavy squats but I'm afraid I'm screwed! Any help would be awesome! Also, let me know if you need any more info from me.


----------



## Assassin32 (Mar 10, 2014)

My best advice is leave planet fitness and find a real gym.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 10, 2014)

Find a gym you can squat and dead lift in.  I have bulging disk the only time it bothers me is when I stop squatting and pulling.  Build you core and leave the excuses at the door.  Or just keep being a pussy and making excuses and live in pain for the rest of your life.


----------



## KaptainKurt (Mar 10, 2014)

sup big perm. i mean big worm.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 10, 2014)

If you can find a gym with a reverse hyper, that will pay off. GTFO of planet fatness...  You can't squat and pull in a smith!


----------



## Hero Swole (Mar 10, 2014)

My buddy that went to planet fitness used to dead lift on the smith apparently its possible lol.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 10, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> Find a gym you can squat and dead lift in.  I have bulging disk the only time it bothers me is when I stop squatting and pulling.  Build you core and leave the excuses at the door.  Or just keep being a pussy and making excuses and live in pain for the rest of your life.



I have the same issue and even they Physical Therapist could not help me, I fixed it with Squats, Deads and GM.

Everytime I hear a person now talk about lower back issue I look at their posterior chain, dying bugs and all that crap is not going to do shit.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 10, 2014)

Hero Swole said:


> My buddy that went to planet fitness used to dead lift on the smith apparently its possible lol.



You can not pull on a smith nor squat it's a fixed plane. How the hell is he going to pull back on the bar pulling on a smith?


----------



## Joliver (Mar 10, 2014)

Reverse hypers are therapeutic.  The machine acts like lower back traction.  Good stuff.  

You have to get squatting and DLing.  PF will do nothing for you.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 10, 2014)

For the price of a couple months membership at Planet Fitness you can buy a power cage and enough weights to get started (assumes you have a place to set-up the cage). 

Else, yea you need to find a new gym.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 10, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> For the price of a couple months membership at Planet Fitness you can buy a power cage and enough weights to get started (assumes you have a place to set-up the cage).
> 
> Else, yea you need to find a new gym.




That's for sure. I have 200 bucks in my cage and all the rest is from Craigslist.


----------



## event462 (Mar 10, 2014)

Great advice guys! The only reason I even go to PF is because it's just a 10 minute walk from my house. I did a little research though and it turns out there is another more "hardcore" gym right down the street so looks like I will be swinging by it later tonight to check it out.


----------



## CJ (Mar 10, 2014)

I also had herniated disks in my back from a motorcycle crash about 10 years ago. My back used to bother me really bad until I started lifting again. I was told to build up the muscles in the back to take the pressure off of the nerves, or face spinal fusion. It was sore/bothersome at first, but one day I just noticed that the pain was gone, and still is to this day.


----------

